# Spooky Village Animated Life-size Props - How do I use Step Activator Pad?



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Curious if anyone has hooked up a step pad activator to the CVS Spooky Village line of Animated Props?

I have the:
Headless Horseman (2014)
Skeleton Reaper (2014)
Skeleton Bride (2015)
Skeleton Vampire (2015)
Pirate (2015)

However the sensors are pretty weak on these and I was wondering how easy/hard it would be to add a step pad activator.

I have a Grandin Road Swamp Hag that works great with a step pad and many of these Spooky Village Props did not activate last year along my trail, they looked great but I need guaranteed activation to scare the guests!

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

I haven't tried it so I can't vouch for its reliability, but I stumbled across this on Pinterest the other night:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Use-a-DIY-Pressure-Plate-Switch-to-Automate-Your-H/


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

This is a good video how to also..i made one of these last year for a prop and it worked well i used spray glue on back of foil to help keep it flat against cardboard.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Mikkojay on the forum put this how-to together for making wireless prop triggers.
if they miss the mat trigger you can still set it off by remote

http://buttonbanger.com/?page_id=49


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

iowachap said:


> This is a good video how to also..i made one of these last year for a prop and it worked well i used spray glue on back of foil to help keep it flat against cardboard.


Awesome! I am going to try this out today, What do I do with the wires, splice into the demo button or the actual body cavity area electronics?


----------

